# Inflatable Collar?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Emma is having her surgery next Thursday. Vet is going to remove a tumor in her back knee, in her vagina and in her thigh. Which collar I should use to avoid her licking it? Any experiences? What size should I get. I measures her neck and is 21 1/2


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

The inflatables don't work, in my opinion, unless the wound is shoulders and forward. I've tried it on a couple of dogs and if it's something on the rear they could still reach back there easily.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Somewhere I got a cloth collar that has a tie string to make it fit any size neck. It has something firmer in the middle and is cloth covered. It worked great for Buster when he was neutered. I have no idea where it came from so I can't help there.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sprockets inflatable worked very well for him. It did seem a tiny bit uncomfortable to lay down with but it kept him from chewing himself.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the soft cones, but some dogs can be sneaky and rub them against things to try and get them off.........LOL


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

I tried several kinds of collars to stop my pets from liking or scratching in a no area the only thing worked was the cone of shame :/


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I like the soft cones, but some dogs can be sneaky and rub them against things to try and get them off.........LOL


Sprocket would burrow into blankets and then back out to pull the collar off. He was sneaky


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank You! Finally, I got the soft cone today. Wish me luck! I am going to have to deal with it and her not jumping in the sofa. It is going to be interesting.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good luck I hope it all goes well today.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank You. She is already at the vet hospital. Here in pin and needles!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I will keep you and Emma in my thoughts today. I hope it all goes well.


----------

